# كتاب فيزيولوجيا جسم الانسان إتقان أساسيات التشريح



## mr.siiin (25 يناير 2013)

كتاب فيزيولوجيا جسم الانسان إتقان أساسيات التشريح
Human Physiology 





Auteur : Stuart Ira Fox Edition: McGraw-Hill Pages:837 Format: pdf

هذا هو الكتاب الذي تبحث عنه و قد بيع منه الكثير في شرح وفير و مميز للتشريح . يساعد الطلاب في إتقان أساسيات التشريح المناسبة من خلال توفير صورة واضحة detail.Human في علم وظائف الأعضاء، الطبعة الثانية عشرة، ويهدف للدورة الواحدة فصل دراسي فسيولوجيا الإنسان غالبا ما تتخذ من قبل الطلاب . فصول تبدأ في عرض المفاهيم الأساسيةو الكيميائية البيولوجية و لتزويد الطلاب مع الإطار التي يحتاجونه لفهم المبادئ الفسيولوجية. الفصول التالية في تعزيز التفاهم بدلا من التلقين والاستظهار من الحقائق. يتم تضمين التطبيقات الصحية في جميع أنحاء الكتاب لزيادة الفائدة، وتعميق فهم المفاهيم الفسيولوجية، ومساعدة الطلاب على ربط أهدافهم المادية المهنية على حدة. وقد تم بذل كل جهد ممكن لمساعدة الطلاب على دمج المفاهيم ذات الصلة، وفهم العلاقات بين الهياكل التشريحية ووظائفها.

 تحميل كتاب فيزيولوجيا الانسان و اتقان أساسيات التشريح​


----------



## SALAHOUHAMDOUCH (30 يناير 2013)

Merci


----------

